# Samsung UN55MU9000 TV Set



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got one. First I ordered a UN55MU8000. It arrived with a bad panel and had to be returned. Bought another one. That came a week later. Had problems and called Amazon. Spent several hours with a CSR from Amazon who thought he could get it straightened out and couldn't. He finally gave up and started the return process. Told me I'd be better off with the 9000 model. Frustrated, I went to my PC and ordered the 9000. Buying the 8000 was the first mistake, the way I bought the 9000 was the second mistake. I forgot I bought the 8000 with reward points and tried to stop the purchase of the 9000. 

I've always been able to cancel an order before it shipped, Amazon always tells me I can cancel easily if it hasn't shipped. Didn't work this time. I tried to cancel the order about two hours after putting it in and got an email telling me they couldn't cancel the order, but I could refuse the shipment and would get my money back. Seemed strange but I have trust in everything Amazon so when the truck arrived I refused the delivery. Simple, but odd. Waited a few hours and got my points back and ordered the second 9000. 

A few days later, the properly ordered 9000 arrives. My window for delivery was 12-2 in the afternoon. The doorbell rings at 9 am. The 9000 has arrived. The driver apologizes profusely for arriving early and not calling. They start to set up the TV. It quickly became obvious that they didn't have any idea what they were doing. They fumbled around with the pedestal and finally got it together. No problem with the panel on this set. Picture looked good. Off they went. 

I started to setup the TV with two streaming devices, a BD player and one HR. Problems. Same kind of problems that led to the second 8000 being returned. And the set wasn't level. Not only that, but it wobbled. The pedestal seemed to be correctly positioned, I tightened up the screws and it still wobbled. OK, not much I can do with that, so I concentrated on getting the devices working correctly. Called Amazon Support again and got a different guy. Told him about the wobbles. He tells me Sammy puts pedestals on sets they think are gonna be installed on a wall. That made no sense, my JS8500 is on a similar (if not identical) pedestal and is rock solid. Didn't argue. Then he says if he can get me legs for the set will that satisfy me? Sure. He gives me a link and I order the legs. He sees the order and does something that knocks the price down to $0.00 from ~ $50.

I got the legs a day or so later and installed them. When we took the pedestal off we found a recessed hole for a screw...told you they didn't know what they were doing. Put the legs on and the set is rock solid. 

Went thru all that and ended up with a Samsung 9000 that works quite well. Had to buy four sets to do that, welcome to my world. I'm quite pleased with it. It does more than the other two Sammys and has the usual superb PQ. What bothers me is the price of the 9000. Cost about $300 more than an 8000 and I don't see much difference between the 9000 and my 8500 and KS8000.

Hey, I read the posts that warned me about the MU line of sets. I got that. I was leery but I wanted a new set and took a chance. I had read several posts from members that had MU sets and liked them. Members I've always trusted. To those folks I gotta say thanx. To those folks that warned me against them...I gotta say thanx. I wasn't surprised when I had those problems, which we worked thru. As always, my son was a big help...I hope he never moves out. 

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It appears that it is a physical design difference. All that I could find it the feet vs the 1 piece stand and the 8000 is 2.2" thick and the 9000 is 1.9" thick.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It appears that it is a physical design difference. All that I could find it the feet vs the 1 piece stand and the 8000 is 2.2" thick and the 9000 is 1.9" thick.


Not sure what you're referring to. I get the dimension you have above, that's the depth of the screen. Is your comment about the pedestal? In any event I just found a base that swivels and I'm gonna buy that today.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Not sure what you're referring to. I get the dimension you have above, that's the depth of the screen. Is your comment about the pedestal? In any event I just found a base that swivels and I'm gonna buy that today.
> 
> Rich


Those are the thicknesses of the TV screen area. Look at the end views of the TVs and you can tell that yours is noticeably thinner.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Those are the thicknesses of the TV screen area. Look at the end views of the TVs and you can tell that yours is noticeably thinner.


I get that. Not sure why that matters to...I don't understand.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I get that. Not sure why that matters to...I don't understand.
> 
> Rich


You said you could not tell any difference between the 2 models. I dug into them on the Samsung and Best Buy websites and it appears that it is just an appearance difference.
Maybe the components in them are a little bit better but they do not list that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You said you could not tell any difference between the 2 models. I dug into them on the Samsung and Best Buy websites and it appears that it is just an appearance difference.
> Maybe the components in them are a little bit better but they do not list that kind of stuff.


Kinda figured you were addressing the $300 difference, wasn't sure. I don't see any differences worth that much money. It's different from my other, older 4K sets, not the same UI. But the 8000 had the same UI. It doesn't seem to do anything more than the 8000 did.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just returned the 9000 and got another 9000. The first one has a bad panel, everything turned green. New one looks good. I'm not giving up. I will get one that works correctly. 

Just set the new one up. First thing I did was shut down the HDMI-CEC control. Figured that was all I had to do. Not allowing the set to recognize the ATV seemed like an act of stupidity. Knew the ATV would not come back on and turn the set back on right after being put to sleep. That worked really well. Of course the ATV came back on when I put it to sleep and turned the set on. I watched that happen and couldn't believe it. Another nightmare?

Nope, went back and setup the new TV again and took the remote out of the room when the set wanted to recognize the ATV. The set did not recognize the ATV and when I put it to sleep both the TV and the ATV went off and stayed off. Not an act of stupidity! Geez. 

Gotta give Amazon kudos for the way they've handled sending me 5 MU sets and getting 4 of them back. Not a problem for Amazon, they've been great and have been very apologetic. 

Stay tuned, I kinda doubt this is the end of the story...

Rich


----------

